# Airline connections



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, what airline connections are everyone using, I'm using 1/4 bsp as below for my guns is this OK also what thickness airline are people using ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

There standard pcl fixing which can be quite restrictive on air flow. We run high flow fixings on all our guns, air tools, which allow more flow we also run 10mm airline's on booth which are bigger than standard airlines allowing a more constant pressure.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Depends on what your use is going to be if its for home use you wont go wrong with normal kit from Tool Station (what I am using on my compressor)

If you are a professional and run your bodyshop then you might consider something different..for home use I really wouldn't waste your money.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Andyb0127 said:


> There standard pcl fixing which can be quite restrictive on air flow. We run high flow fixings on all our guns, air tools, which allow more flow we also run 10mm airline's on booth which are bigger than standard airlines allowing a more constant pressure.


Andy are these the connectors ?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

theshoe202 said:


> Andy are these the connectors ?


Yes mate that's the ones.:thumb:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I used the connectors in your first post mainly because that's what machine mart seem to stock. They seal superbly and are very easy to use but do look restrictive. Fine on paint guns etc but are probably the reason some air tools I've tried have been a bit dissapointing.

Considering swapping to high flow.

I use 10mm hose as it was only slightly more expensive than 8mm and seemed like a good idea if running long lengths.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> I used the connectors in your first post mainly because that's what machine mart seem to stock. They seal superbly and are very easy to use but do look restrictive. Fine on paint guns etc but are probably the reason some air tools I've tried have been a bit dissapointing.
> 
> Considering swapping to high flow.
> 
> I use 10mm hose as it was only slightly more expensive than 8mm and seemed like a good idea if running long lengths.


The reason I asked was I'm running 8mm hose and it's a bit tired , just though may as well upgrade connections at the same time as the hose

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

